# Fisher 9' Stainless X-Blade, controller, wiring for 2015 Ford



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Great condition 9' Fisher Stainless X-blade. Used 3 seasons only, purchased as a left over
This is 3- plug from 2015 Ford, includes wiring harness with the exception of the headlight plug(kept that on my truck)
Includes Fish Stick hand held controller.
$3000 FIRM for it all or trade for Western Prodigy-Skidsteer

Washed and pictures taken 10/10/17

Palmerton, PA 18071 - 610-393-8363, call don't message I don't come on here often


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

SOLD


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

U will want a prodigy skid plow


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> U will want a prodigy skid plow


Did you mean "still want" if so yes, I am going to buy one new very soon if I don't find a used one, I feel it will be great on the T650


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes have one on my 650 used 3 storms need to get a bigger box instead 
Pm if intrested 
I'll get pics tomorrow 
I'm in 10994 if intrested


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Yes have one on my 650 used 3 storms need to get a bigger box instead
> Pm if intrested
> I'll get pics tomorrow
> I'm in 10994 if intrested


 Heres my number 610-393-8363 I'm not around computer message or call anytime


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Once I get pic in a day or so will do


----------

